# Caterpillar 966H wheel loader HYDRAULIC SYSTEM



## bedoo54 (13 يونيو 2010)

Caterpillar 966H wheel loader HYDRAULIC SYSTEM

مخططات لشرح دوائر الهيدروليك في لودر كاتربلر موديل 966H

وهي تشرح التالي


TRANSMISSION HYDRAULIC SYSTEM

NEUTRAL

FIRST SPEED FORWARD

SECOND SPEED FORWARD

SECOND SPEED REVERSE


"H" SERIES MEDIUM WHEEL LOADER IMPLEMENT HYDRAULIC SYSTEM
HOLD



"H" SERIES MEDIUM WHEEL LOADER TILT CONTROL VALVE
HOLD

"H" SERIES MEDIUM WHEEL LOADER TILT CONTROL VALVE
DUMP


PRESSURE COMPENSATOR AND LOAD CHECK VALVE
HOLD

PRESSURE COMPENSATOR AND LOAD CHECK VALVE
LOAD CHECK OPERATION

PROPORTIONAL PRIORITY, PRESSURE COMPENSATOR

STEERING SYSTEM BLOCK DIAGRAM

BRAKE AND HYDRAULIC FAN HYDRAULIC SYSTEM


والان مع الصور




























































رابط التحميل


http://www.multiupload.com/1HS3YEQ44X

​
منقول من منتديات خبير.نت
الموضوع الاصلي هنا
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t22982.html


----------



## engarab2009 (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## masryeng (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى...........................................ياريت نتواصل ليعم النفع اكثر ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
على المجهود الطيب
والمعلومات القيمة
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## bedoo54 (25 يونيو 2010)

*لا شكر علي واجب انشاء الله تستفادوا بيها*



engarab2009 قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا





masryeng قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخى...........................................ياريت نتواصل ليعم النفع اكثر ان شاء الله





جمال ابو يوسف قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
> على المجهود الطيب
> والمعلومات القيمة
> تقبل تحياتى



لا شكر علي واجب انشاء الله تستفادوا بيها


----------



## afmerit (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanelkhalili (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك يا باشمهندس على المعلومات العظيمة والقيمة ودائما نحن فى تواصل معك مستمر


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم يا مدير ؟؟
ياريت مخططات هيدروليك لودر cat 966c


----------



## mohie (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا الروابط لا تعمل هنا يا اخى فى هذا القسم بالرغم من اهميه هذه المعلومات للدارس اللينكات لا تعمل مطلقا اخى ارجو اعاده رفعهم لانها فعلا معلومات تستحق القراءه والتحميل ارجو المساعده والاهتمام منكم شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس عبد الحميد

*http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t22982.html*


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل ياخي شفلنا حل ياخي


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (16 فبراير 2012)

والله مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك ياورد
​


----------



## حسين على عيد (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اعزك الله وزادك من فضله
وارجو ارفاق ملف مماثل للودر 936c اذا امكن ذلك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 فبراير 2012)

برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## sakah (4 يوليو 2012)

merci bien


----------



## نوبل2000 (25 يوليو 2012)

اخى العزيز بارك الة فيك على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع لكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو منك رفع الملف على اى رابط اخر 
وتقبل تحياتى


----------

